# Newbie recumbent question - where to keep you keys...



## currystomper (26 Apr 2010)

Hi All 

I've just got my recumbent and while I have a bag on the bike to keep all my general stuff in. I would like to keep my phone and wallet on me! Anyone know of a good way to get these things safe?? I guess I'm looking for 'cycling' top with the pockets on the front.

Thanks 

CS


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (26 Apr 2010)

what about one of the phone holders that runners use that strap onto your arm maybe enuff room for keys as well


----------



## ACW (26 Apr 2010)

baggy shorts with pockets, one of the advantages of a recumbent


----------



## [XAP]Bob (26 Apr 2010)

I wouldn't keep anything in trouser pockets unless they are zipped shut - first time on my trike I lost my wallet  (found and reported to the police by a lovely lady  )

I use a bum bag personally - not the most stylish, but they are practical!


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Apr 2010)

I would also vote 'no' to baggy shorts. My one experience of wearing them last summer led to a wasp flying up my trouser leg and stinging me twice on the thigh before I could get him out!


----------



## PalmerSperry (26 Apr 2010)

Endura make, or at least, made a baggy MTB shorts that had zipped pockets and velcro straps to ensure that the legs didn't inflate too much! The only real downside I found was sitting on the velcro dots for the map pockets for long enough (read: 5 day tour) would cause a bit of chafing!


----------



## Riding in Circles (26 Apr 2010)

Shameless plug, Catrikes and Catbikes have various pockets on the seat including a mobile phone pocket, wallet pocket, pump holder and a larger pocket that can swallow a 12" Sub sandwich, or some waterproofs.


----------



## gaz (26 Apr 2010)

I like the idea of having a pocket to carry a 12" sub on my bike


----------



## Riding in Circles (26 Apr 2010)

gaz said:


> I like the idea of having a pocket to carry a 12" sub on my bike



Guess where I get my lunch on a Thursday.


----------



## gaz (26 Apr 2010)

Catrike UK said:


> Guess where I get my lunch on a Thursday.


Italian BMT is my favourite


----------



## scotbiker (26 Apr 2010)

I normally keep them in my zipped up jacket pockets.


----------



## arallsopp (26 Apr 2010)

Depends on the 'bent, tbh. On my Challenge (narrow hard seat) I use normal cycle jerseys, and pop whatever in the rear pockets. I'm sufficiently wider than the seat to get away with a phone, keys, tools. 

On something a little more generous, I end up using panniers more often than not. I did go through a few summer rides last year with a bumbag adapted to fit the seat, but having had it detach and detonate more than once I've decided that's not the way forward! 

Fishing gilets would work well, if I could bring myself to own one.


----------



## currystomper (26 Apr 2010)

Thanks for all the replies - I might try out the standard bike jersey and see if the stuff sits either side of the bike as it is now getting too hot for coats. The only other thought that I've had is that you can now get running tops that have mp3 pockets in the sleeve or mp3 holders that strap on your arm - still a bit naff - but not found a ready good solution. I don't want anything that's on the bike 'cause you just walk away for a minute and some tea leaf has your phone and cards.

cheers 

CS


----------



## Arch (26 Apr 2010)

I find I can carry my phone and wallet ok in normal jersey pockets - my jersey has three pockets, and I use the two side ones but not the middle - that's on a mesh seat.

Keys I carry on a lanyard round my neck, although they can slip off to one side (unless I tuck them in my bra!)

But I also sometimes use a bumbag, which I wear at the front or just to one side. That's big enough to hold wallet, phone, keys and camera - handy for snaps as I go along.

I have a Catrike, and use the behind seat pocket for a mini pump and small tool kit. If I wear a coat and then get too hot, I jam it down between the mesh and the tension straps.


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Apr 2010)

Fishing photography and hunting!

Depending how much you carry, then there are a range of gillets with front pockets available at reasonable prices (even some Arallsopp could find acceptable)- excellent for recumbents, and carry almost as much as a Catrike seat!


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Apr 2010)

Arch said:


> Keys I carry on a lanyard round my neck, although they can slip off to one side (unless I tuck them in my bra!)



I don't think that is an option i will be taking!


----------



## squeaker (27 Apr 2010)

Arch said:


> But I also sometimes use a bumbag, which I wear at the front


Works for me, too (no bra  )but need to make sure that the strap buckle is offset to one side....
Endura 3/4 Humvees have lots of (zipped / velcroed) pockets and leg closers: normally carry money and phone in them.


----------



## currystomper (27 Apr 2010)

Found or three further ideas on EBAY- you get get running tops with MP3 pockets, also for runners you can get armbands for a MP3 player. Finaly horse riders have some nice waist coats with pockets - unfortunately in the last case they seem to be mainly for the fairer sex. 

May try one of the armband thingy's as they are only few quid.....


----------



## GazK (27 Apr 2010)

wear a top hat and keep everything under that?


----------



## Seamus (28 Apr 2010)

Ortleib Pocket

on the front mudgaurd. Holds my wallet, camera etc.
waterproof.

Held on by some grrr!! forget when they are called.


----------



## Riding in Circles (28 Apr 2010)

Seamus said:


> Ortleib Pocket
> 
> on the front mudgaurd. Holds my wallet, camera etc.
> waterproof.
> ...



Leeches?


----------



## Tigerbiten (28 Apr 2010)

If I'm only going a short distance around town then they go in a bum-bag which then goes over one sholder.
If I'm going any distance then the bum-bag goes in a side pod with the locks.


----------



## Arch (28 Apr 2010)

GazK said:


> wear a top hat and keep everything under that?



But what happens when you have to raise it to a lady?

I could wear a bonnet, I suppose, and not need to raise that. But I'd have to simper, and I'm no good at that.

Seamus - velcro? Zipties?


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Apr 2010)

Arch said:



> But what happens when you have to raise it to a lady?
> 
> I could wear a bonnet, I suppose, and not need to raise that. But I'd have to simper, and I'm no good at that.
> 
> Seamus - velcro? Zipties?



You are assuming we are Gentlemen!


----------



## Arch (29 Apr 2010)

Cunobelin said:


> You are assuming we are Gentlemen!



Well surely you are. Only a gentleman would ride a recumbent!


----------



## Riding in Circles (29 Apr 2010)

Arch said:


> Well surely you are. Only a gentleman would ride a recumbent!



Ah but would a lady, perchance her petticoats blow in the wind caused by riding at such a supine angle and reveal her modesty, what would the vicar say???


----------



## Arch (29 Apr 2010)

Catrike UK said:


> Ah but would a lady, perchance her petticoats blow in the wind caused by riding at such a supine angle and reveal her modesty, what would the vicar say???



Ah, but a well equipped lady will have special clingy lycra petticoats that stay put.... Or, if very daring, radical dress.

God, I haven't worn a petticoat for about 25 years!


----------



## currystomper (29 Apr 2010)

Wouldn't a modern lady wear knickerbockers to keep her modesty intact??


----------



## Arch (29 Apr 2010)

I dunno, but I might be tempted by a knickerbocker glory at the end of a ride!

BTW, I read a quote once from a Victorian doctor who thought that cycling by women should be banned, as it would damage the 'organs of matrimonial necessity'.

Not on a recumbent of course.


----------



## TheDoctor (29 Apr 2010)

I suppose wearing a normal cycling top back-to-front would look a bit...well, daft?


----------



## Arch (29 Apr 2010)

TheDoctor said:


> I suppose wearing a normal cycling top back-to-front would look a bit...well, daft?



As well as being a bit constricting round front of the neck, with the zip digging into your back...


----------



## ACW (30 Apr 2010)

Baggy shorts!

see http://www.mountainwarehouse.com/Hiking_Walking/Hiking_Clothing/Trousers_Shorts/sc1358/p15143.aspx


----------



## currystomper (1 May 2010)

...but what about the wasps....


----------



## ufkacbln (1 May 2010)

currystomper said:


> ...but what about the wasps....



Probably don't carry keys,


----------



## Arch (1 May 2010)

Cunobelin said:


> Probably don't carry keys,





It's true, wasp nests all have entry number keypads...


----------



## trickletreat (1 May 2010)

Arch said:


> It's true, wasp nests all have entry number keypads...




No they don't, they have buzzers.


----------



## Arch (1 May 2010)

Touche!


----------



## rlt (3 May 2010)

I faced the same problem: where to carry the small stuff without risking it dropping out of pockets; no handlebar bag, no standard-sized tubes which fit the various accessory pouches you find in high-street stores.

Some searching has revealed that there are excellent frame pouches available: I've listed some details here.


----------



## arallsopp (3 May 2010)

Thanks for these RLT.

I also use an Aeropod, and find it an extremely useful addition to the Furai. I keep meaning to treat the SMGTe to the seat pack HPV now make for the bodylink unit, but somehow still find myself taking an Ortlieb frontroller most places instead.

Mind you, mounted directly under the seat, it gives me a good 25 litres of raid space whilst riding.

I kitted out the SMGTe with full racks, as at the time of purchase I could find no real solutions for carrying spares/tools.


----------



## ufkacbln (3 May 2010)

Have a look at Radical Design website for a whole range of recumbent luggage options


----------



## iLB (3 May 2010)

this chap has been known to use his chest cavity, or failing that his pelvis


----------



## arallsopp (3 May 2010)

Lol! Its true, one advantage of bentriding is the lack of compression on the riders lungs, but I suspect using the cavity for storage probably negates this.

Of course, its all academic anyway. The question isn't where does this rider carry *his* kit, more where he puts the kit of all the DF riders who choose to accompany him for 200+ milers, with nothing more than a mini seat pack.


----------



## iLB (3 May 2010)




----------



## Dene (4 May 2010)

I either use Endura Humvee shorts or Craghopper Kiwi trousers they both have zipped pockets and hold my wallet, keys and phone without any problems.


----------



## currystomper (5 May 2010)

3/4 lenght shorts may sort out the wasp problem ;-)


----------

